# engine smokes when accelerated



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

i have an 8hp briggs engine,, i think its an 1983 according to the code.. The engine dosen't burn oil but it lets a cloud of white smoke out when you go from idle to full throttle really fast ,,, is this normal


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

when you "floorboard" it, the carb squirts a lot of gas into the engine, most of it is unneeded, and the smoke is just getting burned excessivly.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

How many 8horse do you have? Rule of thumb.... white to white/bluish smoke is oil, black is too much fuel. Oil is not normal. Check the breather like the other engine, and make sure the dipstick is down tight and sealing well.


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

i have two 8hp engines this is the one with the oil leak(190707),, the other one is the one that i thought i was going to rebuild and the valve seat fell out of(191707). the one with the oil leak i took out of my mower yesterday as a spare because the crank is bent a little and i fix the other one that the seat fell out of to put in my mower,, but anyway thanks for your replys


----------

